# New Smoker Advice Needed.



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm new to smoking and have the ECB while it cooked pretty good it sure was a lot of work to keep going. 
I've been looking at my options and got it down to 3 while all 3 are different I can think of pros on all of them.

1) Yoder Cheyenne : Looks like a great smoker but deep down I think it's more then I will need for a long time and if it cost a ton to fuel I won't use it as often and that will slow me down on learning.

2) Weber Smokey Mountain : Seems like a great smoker that should cook great food and looks like the fuel door is big enough to drop coal into pretty easy. Looks like it will also do enough meat for my family.

3) Weber One Touch w/Smokenator : While I know this won't be a favorite with most people here I like the idea of being able to cook smaller amounts of meat more often. It being a grill I can still do burgers on the weeknights and Smoke on the weekends. I do wonder how much meat can really fit on it while using the Smokenator. If I did go this route I would go with the 26in model.

I can spend up to $1500.00 but I hate to go off the deep end and have something that I won't use often.

So just looking for a little advice on what y'all would advise a new guy?



Thanks BigTat


----------



## jeffed76 (Sep 23, 2013)

If I wasn't going to smoke regularly I would have to go with something electric like a MES.  Also, make sure to check Craig's list before you buy something new.

Cheers, Jeff


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 24, 2013)

jeffed76 said:


> If I wasn't going to smoke regularly I would have to go with something electric like a MES.  Also, make sure to check Craig's list before you buy something new.
> 
> Cheers, Jeff



I plan to use this smoker pretty often "4 times a month". The most I ever plan to cook is 2 butts or an equal amount of meat. Latter as in a couple years I may start cooking more at a time and I was thinking that may be the time to step up in size.


----------



## richjt92 (Sep 24, 2013)

BigTattoo79,

Wecome to the Party!!!

4 Times a month is actually quite a bit...when you figure that a Butt will take 8-12 hours or more your are looking at some serious smoke time.

Your choices in your original post range from $200 to $900; and some are vertical and horizontal smokers.  So you are looking at big range in both costs and design.

Another alternative is the OKJ Longhorn versus the Yoder Cheyenne...same basic design but the OKJ is $429 at Lowes.  I just purchased one to replace my 16" OKJ (Basically the same as the Yoder Cheyenne). The OKJ Longhorn is very modable and for $100-$300 in mods I think you can get  a smoker comparable to the $899 Yoder but a bit larger (350 Sq In+).  I found with my 16" OKJ that I ran out of space for 2 14-18 pound briskets and 4 racks of pork spare ribs with the 2 16"x15" racks... but without a diffuser/convection plate the handling the temperature differential was tricky.

I just added the elbow exhaust/outdoor latch/door seals/fitted cover to my OKJ and ordered the drop-in diffuser/convection plate and charcoal basket from Horizons BBQ, waiting for build and shipment and this added about $290 to my purchase.  I am VERY happy with my OKJ.  So for approximately $750 I got a larger horizontal offset smoker with mods for $150 + Shipping less than the Yoder....Granted the Yoder looks beefier with the grills and is probably better sealed from the factory...but with 2-3 hours of mod time (sealant and install time) I think is it worth it.

This will also allow you to budget for a good thermometer which is crucial to good smoking...

A $1500 budget is quite a bit...and $800 will buy a lot of wood and meat....

Gig 'Em Aggies!!!

Richjt92


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 24, 2013)

I always answer this question the same way: WSM. I am admittedly bias because they work. Right out of the box. They have a small footprint for a patio or deck, last forever, and have the best Cust Sev in the industry. 

If you don't have a grill for burgers, dogs, steak, pork chops, fajitas, chicken, etc, given your budget you could get both the Kettle and WSM. I have both for the same reason.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 24, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> I always answer this question the same way: WSM. I am admittedly bias because they work. Right out of the box. They have a small footprint for a patio or deck, last forever, and have the best Cust Sev in the industry.
> 
> If you don't have a grill for burgers, dogs, steak, pork chops, fajitas, chicken, etc, given your budget you could get both the Kettle and WSM. I have both for the same reason.



I got it down to the Weber Kettle W/Smokenator or the WSM. The only reason I keep thinking about the Kettle W/Smokenator is because I know in a couple years I will end up with a big Smoker and whatever I buy now will get put off to the side.

How hard is it to add coal to the WSM?


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 24, 2013)

After much reading I'm finding that lots of people are having trouble getting long burns out of the 22.5 WSM and ash build up is also a problem on it.

Also I'm finding with the Weber Kettle with the Smokenator you have to add coal and water more often but it's very easy to do and it's very easy to clear the ash out of.

So it seems the Kettle with the Smokenator is easiest to use and holds better temps then the WSM.


----------



## rp ribking (Sep 24, 2013)

I have always said that the WSM is like a Ronco, Set it and Forget it. I can get the meat on and check it once thru-out the night and I sleep like a baby with out any worries. I have done this to many times to count. I do have a bit if a problem with maintaining temps 275* and more. Adding more lump is easy.

Good Luck, RP


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 24, 2013)

rp RibKing said:


> I have always said that the WSM is like a Ronco, Set it and Forget it. I can get the meat on and check it once thru-out the night and I sleep like a baby with out any worries. I have done this to many times to count. I do have a bit if a problem with maintaining temps 275* and more. Adding more lump is easy.
> 
> Good Luck, RP



OK I made my mind up I'm gonna get the WSM now how much more can you really fit on the 22.5 over the 18.5?


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 24, 2013)

Send me a PM and I'll send you a link to another site that explains it. 

BTW I've never had an ash buildup issue and have enjoyed over 12 hours cooks many time on one load of lump without water in the pan.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't see a need that we would ever cook more than "4 butts" or "8 rib racks" or "2 butts and 4 rib racks" and it seems that could be put on the 18.5 WSM. Does anyone see a reason those items won't fit?


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 25, 2013)

Made my mind up: I'm going pick up a 18.5 WSM tonight like the wife said its plenty for us and if we start doing bigger gatherings we can get the Yoder.

Thanks for the help y'all!!


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 25, 2013)

18.5 it is.













null_zps04b7ec5b.jpg



__ bigtattoo79
__ Sep 25, 2013


----------



## igorrva (Sep 25, 2013)

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## rp ribking (Sep 26, 2013)

I do like seeing a virgin WSM,


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 26, 2013)

It's all together and even tho it's not needed I'm doing a dry run tonight just to see how it will hold temps. I did the coffee can trick and with all bottom vents open it got to 200 in about 30min then I closed them all half way and after another 30min it stopped at 250. I opened the top for the amount of time it would take to add meat to it and covered and now almost an hr later and it's at about 260.

Does this sound right to y'all?


----------



## igorrva (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm no pro but I have an 18.5 wsm and I think you can do much faster than that. When I have a full charcoal ring and use minion method I open all three bottom vents 100%, til I hit 180 or so then close one 100% and never touch it again and move other two about 20% open and start making small adjusts with just those vents, always having top vent at 100% open and never adjusting. Reach and maintain 225-250 easily in probably under 30 min.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok so I got 11hrs @ 250 out of about 12lbs of KB with a full water pan. For the 1st run I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## nomnomnom (Sep 27, 2013)

Did you modify the ECB and are you using quality coals? I'm a bit new to this but after a month of failure I have my ECB staying steady between 220-250 for hours and hours with no baby sitting needed. I like to mod things so it was sort of fun to create a better product on my own but then again...I hear the Weber smoker is pretty much all you would ever need.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 27, 2013)

NomNomNom said:


> Did you modify the ECB and are you using quality coals? I'm a bit new to this but after a month of failure I have my ECB staying steady between 220-250 for hours and hours with no baby sitting needed. I like to mod things so it was sort of fun to create a better product on my own but then again...I hear the Weber smoker is pretty much all you would ever need.




I will be honest I didn't try very hard on the ECB before I moved on to the WSM. 

I also just got home with a 22.5 One Touch Gold LOL I got bit by the Weber bug.


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 28, 2013)

bigtattoo79 said:


> I will be honest I didn't try very hard on the ECB before I moved on to the WSM.
> 
> I also just got home with a 22.5 One Touch Gold LOL I got bit by the Weber bug.



Congrats on the new toy. There's a huge Weber following on the 'net.


----------



## guinjames (Sep 28, 2013)

I have used them all, but I bought a Vision Kamado Pro from Home Depot for $700 (free delivery) and all I had to buy was a smoke plate for low and slow @ $50. Very versatile, I have cooked low and slow, very hot for steaks and also done very good pizza on a stone I purchased for $13. Very economical to operate- when you are done cooking close the vents and the remaining charcoal is available for the next cook. enough room for 2 or 3 butts or 2 12lb. briskets. With a little experience truly a set it and forget it smoker.


----------



## edmartin (Sep 28, 2013)

Listen Mr. Bigtattoo79, You have made a great choice, however, trust me, you will select two more, minimum, smokers, before you are content. Consider Big Green Egg and/or Yoder as possibilities. Above all, enjoy Que., its to die for !!!


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 29, 2013)

Put 2 7lb butts on the WSM last night around 9:30pm the smoker held 250 until around 6:00am so I did the hot squat and poked at the fire a little still had coals. Smoker came right on up to 270 and is sitting pretty. 

Internal temp was only 175 so I will give it a couple more hrs and check it again.


----------



## edmartin (Sep 29, 2013)

*Sounds as though you hit the "stall" point. Time  and temperature great, assuming your using a decent internal meat thermometer. I've personally seen it take anywhere from 15 to 22 hours to get where I wanted for pork butts. Enjoy your pulled pork. May I suggest if you don't eat it all, to put your extra in individual smaller Vacumn paks, and freeze for later instant sandwich buns as required. They heat up quickly in boiling water. However, if you have a crowd, it will be consumed in no time !*

*                                                                                                                                                                                  *


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 29, 2013)

Pulled them right at 13hrs with a internal temp of 212 hope it didn't get too hot. They're falling apart that's for sure. Gonna let them rest a half hour or so then pull em.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## edmartin (Sep 29, 2013)

*190 / 212 , looks fine to me. If you get to doing a few butts at a time, you might want to google  " Ro-Man Pork Puller ",*

*They make a very fine puller which fits in your battery operated drill. Put the butts in a stainless steel bucket, without the bone, use the puller as you see on the Ro-Man Pork Puller website, and viola, two minutes and done. I've been using mine for two years now with complete satisfaction.*

*                                                              *


----------



## bigtattoo79 (Sep 29, 2013)

Well I'm now hooked on cooking with charcoal.
Thanks for all the help y'all.


----------



## sandlapper (Sep 30, 2013)

If you are willing to go $1500 I would suggest you look carefully at a Cookshack Amerique.. It is slightly more expensive than $1500 but I believe is well worth the addition. I have had mine for a year now and it is so easy to use and such a great smoker I tend to use it more than I thought I would. I haven't had either of my Bradley's or Oklahoma Joe out in that time.

Check it out!


----------



## ronniem (Sep 30, 2013)

Smoking-It model 3 is a good smoker


----------

